# Craftsman Rider - Engine Dies When Blades Engaged



## ronp854 (Apr 1, 2014)

I've got a Craftsman rider I'm trying to get going. The model number is 917.275820 with a replacement engine B&S 20hp Twin II.

Starts and runs great. However, when engaging the blades, about 3/4 of the time the engine seems to choke or bog and die. If I very quickly disengage the blades and pull the choke out, I can catch it before it cuts off and it spins back up and runs normal. It does this 2 out of 3 tries, the third time it may try and die, but runs and I can cut without issue.

I've put in new sparkplugs (2) and fuel filter, haven't pulled the air filter yet though. It's been sitting for a while with very little gas, so I put fresh gas in it and let it run a while, a little coughing or missing, otherwise smooth.

The seat switch has been bypassed with a ziptie (not my doing), otherwise does it have a safety switch for engaging the blades? 

Does this sound more like carburetor/engine performance issue or a switch?

Thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most likely a carburetor issue. There is a safety switch that interlocks the blades with the seat, but if it works at all with the blades only stalling sometimes it's likely not a problem with the switch. Using the choke to keep it running, indicates that it's running too lean and when a load is applied the engine wants to stall out.


----------



## ronp854 (Apr 1, 2014)

30yearTech said:


> Most likely a carburetor issue. There is a safety switch that interlocks the blades with the seat, but if it works at all with the blades only stalling sometimes it's likely not a problem with the switch. Using the choke to keep it running, indicates that it's running too lean and when a load is applied the engine wants to stall out.


Great, thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> Most likely a carburetor issue. There is a safety switch that interlocks the blades with the seat, but if it works at all with the blades only stalling sometimes it's likely not a problem with the switch. Using the choke to keep it running, indicates that it's running too lean and when a load is applied the engine wants to stall out.





30yearTech; said:


> Most likely a carburetor issue


*I concur*, especially *using the choke *as a diagnostic method.


----------

